# Vpn



## IndigoGirl (Oct 6, 2012)

Can someone please PM me a good VPN


----------



## Ivelhurst (Dec 23, 2012)

Cant PM you as I am a newbie but google astrill - they are excellent!


----------



## g71 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi

I use hideipvpn, which I have found to be every good. I've been using them for over 2 years and have stopped and started the service without any hassle at least 4 times. There are a variety of packages to choose from, but most are $8 (US) or less per month - cheaper if paying over a longer period of time. If you have a Windows computer they also have a program that will stop all internet traffic, if you are disconnected from the vpn. 

Hope this helps


----------



## g71 (Dec 17, 2012)

*VPN on OSX*

Hi again 

If using a mac computer, you can reconnect automatically to your vpn with the following script, which might also prove handy - please note this has been copied from onethingwell.org:
_______________________________
Automatically Reconnect to a VPN on OS X

For some reason, the built in VPN tool on OS X doesn’t reconnect if the connection drops. The following snippet of AppleScript will fix that:

on idle
tell application "System Events"
tell current location of network preferences
set myConnection to the service "VPN NAME"
if myConnection is not null then
if current configuration of myConnection is not connected then
connect myConnection
end if
end if
end tell
return 120
end tell
end idle
Plonk the above in AppleScript Editor (replacing VPN NAME with the Service Name you entered when configuring your VPN) and save it as an Application with the ‘Stay Open’ option checked.

______________________

That's for any vpn, not just from hideipvpn.

Hope this helps


----------

